# 3D Printing > 3D Printers (Hardware) >  New Large size XLBOT 3D printer coming soon !!

## makemendel

Hello All,

    We are coming up with new large 3D printer : XLBot.
Build size is 900 x 900 x 500 mm.

Machine is under Pre-sales.
Check more details here : http://makemendel.com/xlbot-unassembled

Thanks,
Makemendel.

----------


## Eddie

This look amazing!

----------


## clarityyy

Here is a bit of an update in the form of a video:
Looks pretty sweet!

----------


## makemendel

Hey clarityy, Thanks for posting the video  :Smile:

----------


## Eddie

Nice work Makemendel.  This looks great.  Just saw that you posted a video up this morning printing out a car part:

Are you selling this printer yet?

----------


## makemendel

Thanks Eddie !
Yes printer is now available for sale  :Smile:

----------


## makemendel

New modification in XLBot
1) closed structure.
2) LCD support
3) Separate Power supply unit 

Pictures.
XLBot1.jpg
XLBot2.jpg

More updates coming soon.

Thanks !!

----------


## makemendel

More pictures of XLBot.
XLbot.jpg
Xlbot1.jpg
xlbot2.jpg
xlbot3.jpg

Thank you !!

----------


## 14thcarrot

Is this hbot?

----------


## Feign

> Is this hbot?


I don't see the crossover needed for a CoreXY so yeah, I'd say it does look like it.  It doesn't appear to move fast enough to run into the HBot's problems though, so I doubt they're worried.

Besides, it probably wouldn't be too hard to convert this to CoreXY if you wanted to.

----------


## 14thcarrot

> I don't see the crossover needed for a CoreXY so yeah, I'd say it does look like it.  It doesn't appear to move fast enough to run into the HBot's problems though, so I doubt they're worried.
> 
> Besides, it probably wouldn't be too hard to convert this to CoreXY if you wanted to.


This big guy is probably too big for my needs. And it's gonna take a loooooong time to print a big piece...

----------


## spaceman

I don't see it printing any objects to complete them??????
What is the print speed??? I don't mind some wait and I know the parts are large which 
is nice and what Im looking for if the quality is good. What type of extruder are you
using? Hope you upload some completed objects that you have printed and closeup
pictures of them.

----------

